# SPRING LOVE LOWRIDER BIKE AND CAR SHOW



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WE WILL HAVE 12 CATEGORIES FOR BIKES AND PEDDAL CARS AND OVER 18 FOR CARS AND TRUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

there will be a hop single double and radical 1st 2nd 3rd places :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

HOPPO'S HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR A AFTERNOON CRUISE IN THE CITY OF ONTARIO CALIFORNIA ON THE 24TH OF THIS MONTH. ROLE IN TIME IS 12PM TO 3PM, THIS IS A FREE EVENT SO COME AND KICK BACK AND RELAX.
HOPPOS
11195 S Central Ave.
Ontario, CA 91762
909-923-5553
LETS OPEN HIS NEW LOCATION WITH A BANG!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WE WILL HAVE CASH PRIZES FOR HOP :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website..good luck

Old Memories


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

C YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: ABOUT TIME SOMETHING HAPPENDZ IN MORENO VALLEY! :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 13 2009, 06:09 PM~12695621
> *posted on our website..good luck
> 
> Old Memories
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Jan 13 2009, 10:16 PM~12698798
> *C YOU THERE :biggrin:
> *


keep it coming thanks :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 14 2009, 07:38 AM~12700681
> *:biggrin:  ABOUT TIME SOMETHING HAPPENDZ IN MORENO VALLEY!  :thumbsup:
> *


we will have more to come :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

over 31 catagories. we will list categories later. and will be giving $150 to the winner of the hop class. :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

LATIN-LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Jan 15 2009, 06:08 PM~12717334
> *LATIN-LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :biggrin:
> *


THANKS, HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

heres a quik shout out to
menos stereo in moval 
royal tattoo


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ORALE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

THERE WILL BE MOTORCYCLE CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

DON'T FORGET VENDOR SPACE ONLY $50.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

car wash this coming weedend


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

the club cooking for the first spring love show meeting


----------



## stitchtcm (Aug 6, 2008)

Any info on the categories?

Thanks,


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

puttng the backside of the flyer together tonite


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Valley Kings will roll in for the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slammedbikes_@Jan 18 2009, 09:22 PM~12745087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks hope to see u there seen u guys at the rollers only toy drive :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stitchtcm_@Jan 18 2009, 08:55 PM~12744814
> *Any info on the categories?
> 
> Thanks,
> *


johnny from united styles will be putting up all the categories up soon there i can tell u there are about 31 -33 diff categories 1st 2nd 3rd place trophies 3 or 4 of those categories are only 1 trophie :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

simone que si
heres brown brother johnny, 
with the 411








:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

getting calls from south east los
and cochela vally


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

OLDIES JUST CKECKED IN


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

whats up johnny here is mi boys bike finally


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

SO FAR WHO IS IN


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we are now accepting pre-reg
$15-cars and trucks
$8-bicycles, pedal cars & motorcycles

send money order to
united styles (spring love)
c/o m. sotelo
20 diana street
perris,ca 92570

send all info for every entrant
name
address
phone
make/
year
club
model
special comments
***all paid reg are not refundable, but can be rolled over to other memembers in your club
on day of event


just to note
we would also thank intoxicated car club
for their support
any questions
please call 
_if there is any quetions


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

we will add more cats depending on feed back we get :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

simone


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

quik shout out to groupe & los calles
thanks foer your support ......see ya there


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jan 29 2009, 01:04 PM~12850305
> *
> *


wondering where u guys where at hope to see u there :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

FOR THOSE THAT HAVE CALLED
PRE-REG EXPIRATION DATE IS MARCH 15, 2009

SHOUT OUT TO MARIO OF LEXANI WHEELS
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 29 2009, 03:51 PM~12851288
> *wondering where u guys where at hope to see u there :biggrin:
> *



GOD WILLING WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

2months away


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

the new one now


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:yes: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

as a bonus on your entry
free oldie or old school cd compilation 
.........let the goodtimes roll :thumbsup: 
for the first 40 paid entrants....
-brown brother johnny-
u got my word on that


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 4 2009, 12:13 AM~12901253
> *as a bonus on your entry
> free oldie or old school cd compilation
> .........let the goodtimes roll :thumbsup:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

u know how we roll

shout out to our new member in junction, texas
adolf and his town car


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

FamiliaPride Bike Club will be there,


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Feb 5 2009, 12:49 PM~12915434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Feb 5 2009, 11:49 AM~12915434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

tt


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WHAT UP GENTE :biggrin:


----------



## Dezzy Flores (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeup Movals Poppin !! Just no Orgnization wats so ever!
Come on ppl!!
Oh and 
My Caprice will be there !! 
















:biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Feb 9 2009, 12:17 AM~12948580
> *Yeup Movals Poppin !!  Just no Orgnization wats so ever!
> Come on ppl!!
> Oh and
> ...


we will do the best we can :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Feb 9 2009, 02:17 AM~12948580
> *Yeup Movals Poppin !!  Just no Orgnization wats so ever!
> Come on ppl!!
> Oh and
> ...


NOW THAT 67 IS {OG} CLEAN! :0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 9 2009, 05:34 PM~12954008
> *NOW THAT 67 IS {OG} CLEAN!  :0    :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


very nice


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

what's up johnny


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

UN MES MAS


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 12 2009, 07:30 PM~12988079
> *
> *


what up mike :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

goodtimes
just puttin' this show together
also wanna say that vago and rusty are puttin' in sum work
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

and the cholo dj
gracias


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

these are what the trophies look like come and get one :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

date on camera is off


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 14 2009, 01:26 PM~13002709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 14 2009, 12:13 PM~13002606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS DO THIS :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 14 2009, 02:05 AM~13000604
> *goodtimes
> just puttin' this show together
> also wanna say that vago and rusty are puttin' in sum work
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 16 2009, 03:04 PM~13019325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

trophies came out firme
:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

s.b. dukes called in.........gracias


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only South County,CA is going to be there to support  :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2009, 06:43 PM~13071187
> *Rollerz Only South County,CA  is going to be there to support    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 21 2009, 05:43 PM~13071187
> *Rollerz Only South County,CA  is going to be there to support    :biggrin:
> *


SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 16 2009, 03:04 PM~13019325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

come and get one of these :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 28 2009, 02:40 PM~13139286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0TYI5b-Lmo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0TYI5b-Lmo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we even wash luxury cars


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

list of performers comin' soon

still have room for two more
hit me up


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

*LIVE PERFORMANCES 
FROM
LIL' V
-CHOCOLATE CRUSHES-
KONQUEST
LADY SILVERFAWN
RUN GAME
GREENEYZ
TRIO
CDJ 
OOD MOB
WARNINDEMEANER
I HAVE ROOM FOR 1 MORE ARTIST
HIT ME UP :biggrin: 
SPECIAL THANX TO WHEELS MAGAZINE
LATRINA BLACKBERRY*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

oddmob will be there


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Mar 10 2009, 07:46 PM~13243300
> *     oddmob will be there
> *


see u there :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

HOW DO I GET THERE FROM PERRIS,CALIFORNIA?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

215 north to the 60 east exit fredrick/pigeon pass
go straight 1 block past grahm on the right hand side
if you went to heacock you went to far


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

orale abel firme meeting you and junior
hope to see all of thw intoxicated family from indio at the show :thumbsup: 
can'ty wait to see u do with the lincoln


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 13 2009, 05:58 PM~13274771
> *215 north to the 60 east exit fredrick/pigeon pass
> go straight 1 block past grahm on the right hand side
> if you went to heacock  you went to far
> *


THANKS BRO WILL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:dunno: CAN YOU ENTER THE DAY OF THE SHOW OR ONLY B-4 ????


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

you can enter the morning of the show
but be early to get the prime location
tyhere will be 8-10 artists performing
and some show footage will be used for music videos
so be prompt :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 13 2009, 10:37 PM~13276739
> *THANKS BRO WILL SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:
> *


thats a big 10-4
don't forget our car wash
we even bring in a dj from los
we do big thangs :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

THE TIME IS HERE ONLY WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

almost time


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 14 2009, 04:50 PM~13281496
> *almost time
> *


simone its getting close


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 14 2009, 12:54 AM~13277628
> *you can enter the morning of the show
> but be early to get the prime location
> tyhere will be 8-10 artists performing
> ...


 :thumbsup: THANX 4 THE INFO BRO, SEE U THERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS UP JOHNNY... WE WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFECT HOMEY WITH A FEW OTHER CLUBS THAT ARE GOING TO CARAVAN WITH US.. :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Mar 15 2009, 01:57 AM~13284453
> *WHATS UP JOHNNY... WE WILL BE THERE IN FULL EFECT HOMEY WITH A FEW OTHER CLUBS THAT ARE GOING TO CARAVAN WITH US.. :biggrin:
> *


firme..............
take pictures of the caravan
so we can post later :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

just added a free raffle for kids 10 and younger :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ITS COMING THE MORENO VALLEY SUPER SHOW :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 15 2009, 12:56 AM~13284451
> *:thumbsup:  THANX 4 THE INFO BRO, SEE U THERE!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS 4 COMING TO OUR CAR WASH SEE U AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

vendor spots still available
$40 plus 2 raffle prizes
how reasonable is that :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

hooters will be it the house
thanx chris! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 16 2009, 05:35 PM~13298778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTEEERRRSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 16 2009, 06:35 PM~13298778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SIMONE...........HOOTERS WILL BE COMING THRU ABOUT 1PM-3PM
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

i just had to post this 
we had such a firme time last time


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 18 2009, 10:20 PM~13322144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

two more weeks hno: hno:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

WAS SUPPOST TO SHOW SUPPORT WITH MY RIDE BUT JUST SOLD CADDY EXTRA LAST NIGHT :tears: :tears: WILL STILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS WITH SOME HOMIES THOUGH :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 21 2009, 01:53 PM~13346884
> *WAS SUPPOST TO SHOW SUPPORT WITH MY RIDE BUT JUST SOLD CADDY EXTRA LAST NIGHT :tears:  :tears: WILL STILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS WITH SOME HOMIES THOUGH :thumbsup: TTT
> *


THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT
DON'T FORGET TO TELL UR HOMIES WE HAVE OVER 80 TROPHIES :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

wish you guys the best of luck!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 23 2009, 10:00 PM~13369698
> *wish you guys the best of luck!!!!
> *


gracias :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ITS GETTING CLOSE
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

very close game over and rollerz only from coachella valley pm our coming to the show thanks 4 your support to all the clubs and solo riders :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 26 2009, 08:01 AM~13394878
> *very close game over and rollerz only from coachella valley pm our coming to the show thanks 4 your support to all the clubs and solo riders :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


SIMONE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

bear from certified will be there to hop the 63 any hoppers out there :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

9 MORE DAYS hno: hno:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

HEY VAGO AND RUSTY LOOK FOR ME THE DAY OF THE SHOW I WILL HOOK YOU GUYS UP WITH ALL THE BEER YOU COULD DRINK


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 27 2009, 08:30 PM~13412570
> *:biggrin:
> *


YOU TOO HOMIE


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 27 2009, 11:45 PM~13413744
> *YOU TOO HOMIE
> *


sounds like aplan


don't forget ..............


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 27 2009, 10:45 PM~13413744
> *YOU TOO HOMIE
> *


cool is it going to be tecate right :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

cali style and uniques will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

just got back from the together show in pico
very nice :biggrin: 

just got off the the phone
and would like to thank
latino classics from the palm springs area
klique (rumor has it their bringing 27 cars :thumbsup: )
and 
islanders :thumbsup: 

for all ur support


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

JUST A FEW DAYS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 30 2009, 07:09 AM~13430370
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE U CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 25 2009, 10:10 AM~12808464
> *we will add more cats depending on feed back we get :biggrin:
> *


over 80 trophies to gie away
so come and get'm :biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED (Aug 16, 2008)

Calistyle low riderz will be there to show love ....


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLECERTIFIED_@Mar 30 2009, 12:59 PM~13433114
> *Calistyle low riderz will be there to show love ....
> *


 :thumbsup: gracias homie


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

WE'LL BE THERE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 30 2009, 03:16 PM~13434289
> *WE'LL BE THERE TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Mar 27 2009, 11:42 PM~13413724
> *HEY VAGO AND RUSTY LOOK FOR ME THE DAY OF THE SHOW I WILL HOOK YOU GUYS UP WITH ALL THE BEER YOU COULD DRINK
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 30 2009, 08:42 AM~13430680
> *HOPE U CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:
> *


REAL GOOD POSSIBILITY DOGGY...GONNA GET AT THE FELLAS DOWN HERE IN S.D...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Mar 30 2009, 02:16 PM~13434289
> *WE'LL BE THERE TOO :biggrin:
> *


see u guys there :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLECERTIFIED_@Mar 30 2009, 11:59 AM~13433114
> *Calistyle low riderz will be there to show love ....
> *


see u guys there :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

los compadres will be haveing 1.00 hardshell tacos that day :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

why not .99 cents............ :roflmao:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr_cutty_84_@Mar 30 2009, 11:12 PM~13440263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 30 2009, 08:42 AM~13430680
> *HOPE U CAN MAKE IT :biggrin:
> *


WE'LL BE THERE DOGGY.....


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 31 2009, 05:54 AM~13441866
> *WE'LL BE THERE DOGGY.....
> *


thanks 4 the support :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 31 2009, 08:12 AM~13442371
> *:biggrin:
> *


was up art its joey/1morecutty saw your caprice at the show this weekend :thumbsup: sorry i didt say whats up look like tiny, myself and some ryders will be at your show see ya then :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 31 2009, 08:44 AM~13442626
> *was up art its joey/1morecutty saw your caprice at the show this weekend  :thumbsup: sorry i didt say whats up look like tiny, myself and some ryders will be at your show see ya then :biggrin:
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 31 2009, 07:44 AM~13442626
> *was up art its joey/1morecutty saw your caprice at the show this weekend  :thumbsup: sorry i didt say whats up look like tiny, myself and some ryders will be at your show see ya then :biggrin:
> *


cool joey see u there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 31 2009, 09:11 AM~13442850
> *
> *


Team <span style=\'color:green\'>T <span style=\'colorurple\'>AND <span style=\'color:blue\'>J <span style=\'colorurple\'>comming to a show picnic and a damm street near you</span></span></span></span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: 








:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 31 2009, 08:34 AM~13443018
> *Team <span style=\'color:green\'>T <span style=\'colorurple\'>AND <span style=\'color:blue\'>J <span style=\'colorurple\'>comming to a show picnic and a damm street near you</span></span></span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


so that was your cadi nice so is the elco they are both clean ass hell :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Mar 31 2009, 09:34 AM~13443018
> *Team <span style=\'color:green\'>T <span style=\'colorurple\'>AND <span style=\'color:blue\'>J <span style=\'colorurple\'>comming to a show picnic and a damm street near you</span></span></span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

almost :cheesy: :0


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 1 2009, 05:52 AM~13451796
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

IS WEDNESDAY 4 MORE DAY FOR A BAD ASS SHOW :thumbsup: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 1 2009, 09:11 PM~13460480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tell "big duke that brown brother johnny said q-vo :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 1 2009, 09:00 PM~13461140
> *tell "big duke that brown brother johnny said q-vo :biggrin:
> *



for sure brown brother johnny I'll tell Art to tell him I havent had the plesure to meet Mr. Duke, you guys coming to the show? :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 2 2009, 07:12 PM~13469072
> *for sure brown brother johnny I'll tell Art to tell him I havent had the plesure to meet Mr. Duke, you guys coming to the show? :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

dukes sb
are bringing 
5 cars and 10 bikes

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 1 2009, 07:37 PM~13459949
> *IS WEDNESDAY 4 MORE DAY FOR A BAD ASS SHOW :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


ITS FRIDAY NOW LETS GET READY FOR THE SHOW :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALMOST TIME..CAN'T WAIT.........IT'S GOING TO BE BUD LIGT TIME U KNOW............................


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Apr 3 2009, 06:53 AM~13473934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ALMOST TIME..CAN'T WAIT.........IT'S GOING TO BE BUD LIGT TIME U KNOW............................
> *


BUDLIGHT WHAT HAPPEN TO TECATE HOW I FORGOT TO STRONG 4 U :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Apr 3 2009, 07:53 AM~13473934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ALMOST TIME..CAN'T WAIT.........IT'S GOING TO BE BUD LIGT TIME U KNOW............................
> *


why not pacifico :dunno:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

HERES THE TROPHIES!!!! ARE U READY BECAUSE WE ARE READY 2 DO THIS!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WE ARE READY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 3 2009, 03:54 PM~13477651
> *WE ARE READY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 9 2009, 10:46 PM~12659797
> *WE WILL HAVE 12 CATEGORIES FOR BIKES AND PEDDAL CARS AND OVER 18 FOR CARS AND TRUCKS :biggrin:
> *



what are the categories for the cars???


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 3 2009, 05:18 PM~13478537
> *what are the categories for the cars???
> *



nevermind i read the post... :uh: :twak: :banghead: :rofl:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 3 2009, 06:28 PM~13478599
> *nevermind i read the post... :uh:  :twak:  :banghead:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 3 2009, 02:46 PM~13477582
> *HERES THE TROPHIES!!!! ARE U READY BECAUSE WE ARE READY 2 DO THIS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait i want one of those, well my son wants one for his ride.... we will see, and hell yea its beer time tecate bud corona pacifico what ever just give me one
:roflmao:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 3 2009, 09:38 PM~13479948
> *cant wait i want one of those, well my son wants one for his ride.... we will see, and hell yea its beer time tecate bud corona pacifico what ever just give me one
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: simone .....let the firme times roll
just got off the phone
viejitos will be reppin' with 25 cars and 10 bikes(damn)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ITS TIME TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE MORENO VALLEY SUPER SHOW :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 3 2009, 10:45 PM~13480408
> *ITS TIME TO HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE MORENO VALLEY SUPER SHOW :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

simone...........
over 80 trophies to give out
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 3 2009, 09:52 PM~13480486
> *simone...........
> over 80 trophies to give out
> :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST 90 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 3 2009, 10:54 PM~13480502
> *ALMOST 90 :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


can't wait 
can already taste the menudo iggy's makin' :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 3 2009, 09:56 PM~13480518
> *can't wait
> can already taste the menudo iggy's makin' :biggrin:
> *


ALMOST FORGOT ABOUT THE MENUDO :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

i think iggy will have food specials all day
just tell him art 7 JOHNNY SENT YA :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 3 2009, 10:01 PM~13480549
> *i think iggy will have food specials all day
> just tell him art 7 JOHNNY SENT YA :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

Looking forward to a great show...The El Co and it's 400+ horses will be representing.  
CONSAFOS CALIFAS Car Club


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bowtieimpalas_@Apr 4 2009, 12:29 AM~13481064
> *Looking forward to a great show...The El Co and it's 400+ horses will be representing.
> CONSAFOS CALIFAS Car Club
> *


q-no.............. i'm getting all tingly inside one more day
and to those comeing with their club you need to roll in together to be set up together no exp :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

are u ready :cheesy: :0  
one moreee ddddaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

we will be there at 6am for the early birds :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

just added under construction 1st 2nd 3rd :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

remember there is 1st 2nd 3rd place trophies for hop catogeries plus winner takes home cash prize depends on entrants :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

WHATS THE PRICE FOR SPECTATORS?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Apr 4 2009, 03:10 PM~13483756
> *WHATS THE PRICE FOR SPECTATORS?
> *


!!!!!!!!!!!!!FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR TOMMOROW? WEATHER SHOULD BE NICE FOR SOME COLD ONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Apr 4 2009, 03:17 PM~13483778
> *ARE YOU GUYS READY FOR TOMMOROW? WEATHER SHOULD BE NICE FOR SOME COLD ONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SHIT...............I JUST CRACK ONE OPEN JUST THINKING ABOUT TOMARROW :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 4 2009, 04:42 PM~13484146
> *SHIT...............I JUST CRACK ONE OPEN JUST THINKING ABOUT TOMARROW :biggrin:
> *


were is mine :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

San Bernardino cruise nite after the show :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm butt ass tired  took me 6 hrs to clean my truck,Regal and both bikes and the pedal car , but.............. now I'm ready for the show  I'm off to bed so I can get some good rest , damn my back *HURTS !!!!!!!* its all good , anything for a good show with the family


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 4 2009, 07:00 PM~13484841
> *I'm butt ass tired   took me 6 hrs to clean my truck,Regal and both bikes and the pedal car , but..............  now I'm ready for the show   I'm off to bed so I can get some good rest , damn my back HURTS !!!!!!! its all good , anything for a good show with the family
> *


orale.........get sum rest for me too :biggrin: 
see ya tomarrow :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

inland empire orignals will be in the house :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

see u guys tomarrow.........goodnite :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

JUST COME FROM NAC-NAC GOING AWAY CRUISE HAD A GOOD TIME TILL SOME BODY FUCK THE SHIT UP :biggrin: 
SEE U GUYS TOMORROW
7 HOURS TO GO. I TRY TO GET SOME SLEEP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

see everyone later this morning :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

what time is the roll in?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

It's show time  :biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

ROLL IN TIME 7 TO 10.


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

GOOD SHOW FELLAS!!!WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND THE BUFFET WAS ON HIT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any pics.?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I Was going to go and shoot the show, but I couldn't. Sorry.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

My Family and I would like to thank all you guys we had a great time Well worth the trip from Sd :biggrin:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

ANY PICS!!!!!!


----------



## CADDY EXTRA (Nov 26, 2008)

IT WAS A REALLY NICE SHOW GOOD TURN OUT GUYS IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS (VAGO-RUSTY-JONNY) DONT FORGET THE PICNIC WE THROW IN JUNE WITH GROUP CC WE WILL BE IN TOUCH GUYS OH YEAY WHO GOT 90'S AND LUX 1, 2ND 3RD PLACE THANKS GUYS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

just got in
and first of all thanks to all who made the journey
from sd, west los, ha, the high desert , cochela, palm springs, monetbello, west covina, la puente, soboba, hemet, east los, victorville, riva, san bernardino
and all the others that attented
firme show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
pics are coming............
just need abit of time to kick off the shoes and throw a few back.
on behalf of united style lowrider family i would like to also thank 
consafos.................we did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
pics coming soon


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

BIG UPS 2 THIS SHOW ...ME AND THE FELLAS HAD A BLAST!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY EXTRA_@Apr 5 2009, 08:28 PM~13491861
> *IT WAS A REALLY NICE SHOW GOOD TURN OUT GUYS IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU GUYS (VAGO-RUSTY-JONNY) DONT FORGET THE PICNIC WE THROW IN JUNE WITH GROUP CC WE WILL BE IN TOUCH GUYS OH YEAY WHO GOT 90'S AND LUX 1, 2ND 3RD PLACE THANKS GUYS
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

From MEMBERS ONLY C.C. to all we had a great time!! when is the next one? :biggrin: 

Don't forget to Show some support to our brothers From Originals CC In San Jacinto, May 9th Soboba Casino.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 5 2009, 09:44 PM~13492578
> *From MEMBERS ONLY C.C. to all we had a great time!! when is the next one? :biggrin:
> 
> Don't forget to Show some support to our brothers From Originals CC In San Jacinto, May 9th Soboba Casino.
> *


we always got love for ie og's
pics coming


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2009, 09:27 PM~13492448
> *GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


gracias............thanx 4 da support :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS+Apr 5 2009, 08:51 PM~13492092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more shows to come..................familia style :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: 
more to come


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

A BIG THUMB'S UP TO UNITED STYLES :thumbsup: AND CONSAFOS :thumbsup:.THAT SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK. THANKS FOR THE INVITE.VIEJITOS I.E.......................


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

Great show, TRAFFIC C.C. had a good time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF CONSAFOS C.C. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING OUT AND SHOWING SUPPORT PICS COMING UP :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

GOOD SHOW LATIN LUXURY HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!! GOOD JOB ART :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Apr 6 2009, 07:54 AM~13494899
> *A BIG THUMB'S UP TO UNITED STYLES :thumbsup: AND CONSAFOS  :thumbsup:.THAT SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK.  THANKS FOR THE INVITE.VIEJITOS I.E.......................
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FROM: BAJITO  C.C.*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HIDEAWAY68_@Apr 6 2009, 07:13 AM~13495024
> *Great show, TRAFFIC C.C. had a good time. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks 4 coming :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 6 2009, 08:43 AM~13495935
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FROM: BAJITO  C.C.
> *


thanks 4 coming :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 6 2009, 08:16 AM~13495598
> *GOOD SHOW LATIN LUXURY HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!! GOOD JOB ART :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank u but it wasn't just me it was the club(CONSAFOS) with out their dedication this could not happen and my homie johnny and his club UNITED STYLES :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 5 2009, 06:22 PM~13491329
> *GOOD SHOW FELLAS!!!WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND THE BUFFET WAS ON HIT!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS 4 COMING TINYDOGG AND JOEY FROM GROUPE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Apr 5 2009, 08:44 PM~13492578
> *From MEMBERS ONLY C.C. to all we had a great time!! when is the next one? :biggrin:
> 
> Don't forget to Show some support to our brothers From Originals CC In San Jacinto, May 9th Soboba Casino.
> *


THANKS 4 COMING :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 5 2009, 08:27 PM~13492448
> *GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS 4 COMING :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 5 2009, 08:05 PM~13492235
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT BIG MEMO TOOK 1ST :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

THANKS 4 BEING PATIENT WITH US 60'S, 50'S, 40'S & BELOW WAS HARD CATOGORIES FOR IS TO CHOOSE ALOT OF 60'S CAME OUT AND CONVERTS OUR NEXT ONE WE WILL PUT MORE CATS LIKE OG'S , STREET , CONVS ,AND MAYBE MILD THANKS AGAIN TO ALL WHO CAME OUT CAR CLUBS , SOLO RIDERS , SPECTATORS AND OUR VENDORS :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

MORE PICS COMING :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 6 2009, 10:51 AM~13496605
> *THATS RIGHT BIG MEMO TOOK 1ST :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS ART WE HAD GOOD TIME OUT THERE. I CAME BACK WITH A TROPHY AND TAN :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Apr 6 2009, 09:59 AM~13496661
> *:biggrin: THANKS ART WE HAD GOOD TIME OUT THERE.  I CAME BACK WITH A TROPHY AND TAN :biggrin:
> *


u ain't the only one i look like a lobster :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: nice show had good time


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 6 2009, 11:09 AM~13496211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: i should of uncover the bike


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 6 2009, 11:29 AM~13497122
> *:thumbsup: i should of uncover the bike
> *


it was last minute pics at the end was too :biggrin: busy earlier


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

almost forgot...
thanx 2 da cholo
job well done :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 6 2009, 02:05 PM~13497392
> *it was last minute pics at the end was too :biggrin:  busy earlier
> *


 :0  :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## carclublife.com (Mar 31, 2009)

Car Club Life came out and supported... www.carclublife.com
































































More pics on the website www.carclublife.com


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

ANYMORE PICS OF THIS CADDY?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:
thumbsup: CONSAFOS & UNITEDSTYLES CONGRATULATIONS GREAT SHOW 

LOSCALLES HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

more pics to come :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 6 2009, 06:25 PM~13500619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ART AND JOHNNY FOR A GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GOOD TIME.. ON THE BEHALF OF FIRME CLASSICS AND SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHTS. ONCE AGAIN THANKS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Apr 6 2009, 04:28 PM~13499958
> *:
> thumbsup:  CONSAFOS & UNITEDSTYLES CONGRATULATIONS GREAT SHOW
> 
> ...



thank u 4 coming :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Rollerz Only South County,CA would like to Thank "Consafos Califas & United Styles Car Club" for putting up a *"GREAT SHOW"*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 6 2009, 01:20 PM~13497515
> *almost forgot...
> thanx 2 da cholo
> job well done :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i was already getting butt hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i had a firme time, especially with the dance off between clubs.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 6 2009, 09:15 PM~13502893
> *THANKS ART AND JOHNNY FOR A GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GOOD TIME.. ON THE BEHALF OF FIRME CLASSICS AND SUNDAY CRUISE NIGHTS. ONCE AGAIN THANKS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no problem but remember it was the clubs CONSAFOS & UNITED STYLES
thanks 4 coming :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 7 2009, 04:42 AM~13504462
> *Rollerz Only South County,CA would like to Thank "Consafos Califas & United Styles Car Club" for putting up a "GREAT SHOW"
> 
> 
> ...


thank you 4 coming :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MY BALD ASS HEAD GOT A SUN BURN GACHO!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 7 2009, 02:46 PM~13509290
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanx for coming out
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks had a good time from behalf of rollerz only valle de coachella :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 7 2009, 07:52 PM~13512583
> *:biggrin: thanks had a good time from behalf of rollerz only valle de coachella :biggrin:
> *


thank you 4 coming :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 7 2009, 08:52 PM~13512583
> *:biggrin: thanks had a good time from behalf of rollerz only valle de coachella :biggrin:
> *


simone it was ablast :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

Firme Turnout, good show. Sun was feeling good, getting ready for summer to bust out!

-Philip


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Apr 8 2009, 12:30 PM~13518613
> *Firme Turnout, good show. Sun was feeling good, getting ready for summer to bust out!
> 
> -Philip
> *


 :biggrin: thanx


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEL48MET_@Apr 8 2009, 11:30 AM~13518613
> *Firme Turnout, good show. Sun was feeling good, getting ready for summer to bust out!
> 
> -Philip
> *


THANKS 4 COMING :biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 7 2009, 07:23 AM~13504941
> *thank you 4 coming :biggrin:
> *


Good job consafos & united styles had a great time especially on the dance off. much love "sant calistyle low riderz"


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: JOHNNY,ART, GOOD SHOW HAD A FIRME TIME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 8 2009, 08:27 PM~13523544
> *:biggrin:  JOHNNY,ART, GOOD SHOW HAD A FIRME TIME!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: WAS UP MIKE ???


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Q VO BIG DOG!! DID U LIKE THE CONSAFOS SHOW? IT WAS FIRME, I HAD S GOOOD TIME DOING THE DANCE CONTEST.


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR+Apr 8 2009, 08:27 PM~13523544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

thankx again to all who attended and to our familys who took part in organizing
from beginning to the end
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLECERTIFIED_@Apr 8 2009, 07:13 PM~13522469
> *Good job consafos & united styles had a great time especially on the dance off. much love "sant calistyle low riderz"
> *


gracias.............see ya @ the calistyle cruise nites


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

big thanx to vago $& rusty for their help in promoting
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLECERTIFIED_@Apr 8 2009, 06:13 PM~13522469
> *Good job consafos & united styles had a great time especially on the dance off. much love "sant calistyle low riderz"
> *


thanks 4 coming :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 8 2009, 07:27 PM~13523544
> *:biggrin:  JOHNNY,ART, GOOD SHOW HAD A FIRME TIME!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks 4 coming :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 8 2009, 07:34 PM~13523663
> *Q VO BIG DOG!! DID U LIKE THE CONSAFOS SHOW? IT WAS FIRME, I HAD S GOOOD TIME DOING THE DANCE CONTEST.
> *


thanks again mike 4 coming out we really appreciate you 4 coming out homie :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 8 2009, 08:44 PM~13524103
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> thankx again to all who attended and to our familys who took part in organizing
> ...


you know it without our familys by our sides this could not HAPPEN .they are there to keep us strong lots of LOVE TO OUR WIVES AND KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 8 2009, 10:39 PM~13524662
> *you know it without our familys by our sides this could not HAPPEN .they are there to keep us strong lots of LOVE TO OUR WIVES AND KIDS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 5 2009, 06:56 PM~13491586
> *My Family and I would like to thank all you guys we had a great time Well worth the trip from Sd :biggrin:
> *


thanks 4 coming joey :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

more pics coming sat or sun


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I got some videos coming :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 10 2009, 11:39 PM~13544546
> *I got some videos coming :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

here they come :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

still more pics to come


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHzt6MtkYcI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEKpHuBkcHw
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

3 wheel'n on moreno valley plaza :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THAT RIGHT TINYDOGG CLEAN ASS ELCO  CONSAFOS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 28 2009, 09:16 PM~13723310
> *3 wheel'n on moreno valley plaza :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PUT THAT PIC ON A POST CARD


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

this is coming out in a future isse of obscene entertainment magazine :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEKpHuBkcHw


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@May 22 2009, 10:16 PM~13974962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 3 2009, 11:23 PM~13480680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait till next one


----------

